# Tra altre cose



## belano75

Salve, 

voglio sapere se trovate giusta questa frase:

"Tra altre cose, ho fatto l'insegnante con ragazzi tra 16 e 18 anni".

Grazie mille!


----------



## dalila

Si dovrebbe dire "tra le altre cose,". Però la frase mi suona un pò strana...  Forse con "inoltre ho fatto..." è meglio.


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao!

Ti consiglio di non dire "VOGLIO sapere", ma "vorrei", è molto più gentile ed educato. (ai bambini si dice sembre che "l'Erba voglio" cresce solo nel giardino del re!)  
E poi come dice Dalila: tra le altre cose. Ma in questo caso è molto meglio qualcosa come inoltre.

Ciao


----------



## Elisa68

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> (ai bambini si dice sembre che "l'Erba voglio" cresce solo nel giardino del re!)


Ma non è: l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re?

La mia versione;
Inoltre, ho insegnato a ragazzi di età compresa tra i 16 e i 18 anni.


----------



## Giannaclaudia

"Tra le altre cose" (talvolta si sente anche dire "tra l'altro") non è scorretto, ma lo si usa di più parlando e si può ritenere italiano colloquiale. Non lo consiglierei in un testo scritto di tipo formale.


----------



## gabrigabri

Elisa68 said:
			
		

> Ma non è: l'erba voglio non cresce nemmeno nel giardino del re?



Sì hai ragione!!! Ma è da tanto che non me lo sento più dire!!


----------



## belano75

gabrigabri said:
			
		

> Ciao!
> 
> Ti consiglio di non dire "VOGLIO sapere", ma "vorrei", è molto più gentile ed educato. (ai bambini si dice sembre che "l'Erba voglio" cresce solo nel giardino del re!)
> E poi come dice Dalila: tra le altre cose. Ma in questo caso è molto meglio qualcosa come inoltre.
> 
> Ciao


 
Grazie per il consiglio, non sapebo che "voglio" non fossi abbastanza educato in quel contesto.

Penso che "inoltre" non è propio quello che volebo dire. La idea de "inoltre" sarebbe: "ho fatto X e Y. Inoltre, ho fatto..." La idea che io volebo esprimere è: "ho fatto vari cose, che adesso non trovo importante individuare, e tra loro ho insegnato, ecc". Come posso dire questo in poche parole?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Ti suggerisco:
"Tra le varie attività da me svolte nel passato, c'è anche l'insegnamento..."
_oppure_
"Ho fatto diverse esperienzie lavorative, tra queste ho, anche, svolto anche la professione di insegnante per ragazzi dai...."


----------



## gabrigabri

Giannaclaudia said:
			
		

> Ti suggerisco:
> "Tra le varie attività da me svolte nel passato, c'è (figura) anche l'insegnamento..."
> _oppure_
> "Ho fatto (acquisito è secondo me decisamente meglio!) diverse esperienzie lavorative, tra queste [S]ho, anche, svolto[/s] anche la professione quella di insegnante per ragazzi dai...."


 
Giannaclaudia, meglio fare un po' di chiarezza  !


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Scusi, prof.!
Ero un po' di corsa, quando l'ho scritto.

Non sono d'accordo sull'acquisito, le esperienze si fanno, non si comprano!
Si volgono le professioni.
Figura? Ma se baleno75 non le vuole individuare, dove figurano?

L'unico errore, che io vedo, è quello di battitura in cui ho dimenticato la "d".


----------



## dalila

Neanche a me sembra corretto dire "ho acquisito diverse esperienze lavorative", tutt'al più si acquisiscono delle conoscenze.
Semplicemente basterebbe dire "ho avuto diverse esperienze lavorative, tra le quali..." oppure se uno vuole essere un pò più ricercato si potrebbe dire "ho maturato diverse...", ma (personalmente) non serve fare tanto i difficili.


----------



## gabrigabri

Beh, il mio dizionario sotto il termine acquisire riporta acquisire esperienze! (meno male che c'è lui a darmi conforto!  )
E siccome (sembra) si tratta di un curriculum o una lettera di presentazione io userei qualche vocabolo un po' più ricercato: acquisire esperienze è a mio parere meglio di fare esperienze, senza essere però antico o in disuso.

"Ho dato rieptizioni di matematica e dopo ho fatto il maestro a scuola e qui ho fatto molta esperienza perché c'erano tante persone interessanti".
Forse vi sembra "elegante" questo paragrafo? Lo inserireste in un curriculum? Io no!

A scuola mi è stato insegnato a evitare parole come:
cosa, fare, dare, dire, ecc, (meglio cercare di usare sempre dei sinonimi!)


----------



## silvietta

belano75 said:
			
		

> Penso che "inoltre" non è propio quello che volebo dire. La idea de "inoltre" sarebbe: "ho fatto X e Y. Inoltre, ho fatto..." La idea che io volebo esprimere è: "ho fatto vari cose, che adesso non trovo importante individuare, e tra loro ho insegnato, ecc". Come posso dire questo in poche parole?


 
I miei due cent (come direbbe qualcuno del forum )...
Mi pare che, nella "diatriba" sulla preferenza di determinati verbi piuttosto di altri, si sia persa di vista la vera "bruttura" di questa frase. Se stiamo parlando di una lettera di presentazione per la candidatura ad un lavoro, i casi sono essenzialmente due:
1. lettera di presentazione che accompagna un curriculum vitae
In tal caso è inutile sottolineare che nella vita si è fatto altro (il curriculum lo dimostrerà!), ma puntare semplicemente l'attenzione sul tipo di competenze richieste per quel determinato lavoro. Di conseguenza scriverei qualcosa tipo: l'esperienza lavorativa più significativa (tra quelle citate nel mio c.v.).....
2. lettera di presentazione "solitaria"
In questo caso ritengo non sia consigliabile citare, neanche a livello di contorno, altri lavori dei quali non si intende parlare (se non durante
un colloquio personale).
Io credo che forma e sostanza (soprattutto in italiano) non si possano scindere...
Silvietta


----------



## belano75

silvietta said:
			
		

> I miei due cent (come direbbe qualcuno del forum )...
> Mi pare che, nella "diatriba" sulla preferenza di determinati verbi piuttosto di altri, si sia persa di vista la vera "bruttura" di questa frase. Se stiamo parlando di una lettera di presentazione per la candidatura ad un lavoro, i casi sono essenzialmente due:
> 1. lettera di presentazione che accompagna un curriculum vitae
> In tal caso è inutile sottolineare che nella vita si è fatto altro (il curriculum lo dimostrerà!), ma puntare semplicemente l'attenzione sul tipo di competenze richieste per quel determinato lavoro. Di conseguenza scriverei qualcosa tipo: l'esperienza lavorativa più significativa (tra quelle citate nel mio c.v.).....
> 2. lettera di presentazione "solitaria"
> In questo caso ritengo non sia consigliabile citare, neanche a livello di contorno, altri lavori dei quali non si intende parlare (se non durante
> un colloquio personale).
> Io credo che forma e sostanza (soprattutto in italiano) non si possano scindere...
> Silvietta


 
Grazie per il tuo consiglio, ma per il tipo di documento che ho scritto, e per il contesto nel che vado a usarlo, ho bisogno di dire propio quello che ho chiesto.

Grazie tutti per aiutarmi!


----------



## nuevoestudiante

belano75 said:
			
		

> Grazie per il tuo consiglio, ma per il tipo di documento che ho scritto, e per il contesto nel che vado a usarlo, ho bisogno di dire propio quello che ho chiesto.
> 
> Grazie tutti per aiutarmi!


 
Scusami se correggo il tuo testo:
Grazie per il consiglio, ma per il tipo di documento che ho scritto, e per il contesto nel _quale dovrò_ usarla_, _ho bisogno di _utilizzare __proprio l'espressione_ che ho chiesto.

                                              Grazie_ a_ tutti per _avermi_ aiutato!


Caro Belano75 puoi usare tranquillamente " tra l'altro ". Il dibattito che si è ingenerato mi è apparso se non proprio ozioso, almeno arzigogolato.

=====================

*Nec spe nec metu*


----------



## nuevoestudiante

belano75 said:
			
		

> Grazie per il tuo consiglio, ma per il tipo di documento che ho scritto, e per il contesto nel che vado a usarlo, ho bisogno di dire propio quello che ho chiesto.
> 
> Grazie tutti per aiutarmi!


----------

